# Any food or supply can help the puppy ears up?



## Liz S

I heard of "Solid Gold Seameal", but it only says "it's excellent skin and coat problems..."
Is there any other thing(s) that is for "ears up" too?


----------



## bergwanderkennels

I do not know if any supplement will help but I always massage the insides with my thumbs. They will fall and stand until teething is finished.


----------



## Liz S

THX! I'll try massage too when she gets older. She is right now only 9 weeks.











> Originally Posted By: Berg WandererI do not know if any supplement will help but I always massage the insides with my thumbs. They will fall and stand until teething is finished.


----------



## crazyboutdogs

Don't know how true it is, but they say alot of raw meaty bones helps. My Storm's ears never went up. His sire and ****'s were, but I guess there was soft ear somewhere in the lines. I also have 4 other dogs, so maybe too much rough play. Who knows, we love him anyway!! But I do notice when he is chewing, the ears move and seem to stand more erect.


----------



## Liz S

Do you mean the nutrition of bones or chewing? 



> Originally Posted By: crazyboutgsd'sDon't know how true it is, but they say alot of raw meaty bones helps. My Storm's ears never went up. His sire and ****'s were, but I guess there was soft ear somewhere in the lines. I also have 4 other dogs, so maybe too much rough play. Who knows, we love him anyway!! But I do notice when he is chewing, the ears move and seem to stand more erect.


----------



## GranvilleGSD

Chewing is supposed to help strengthen the muscles in the face which is believed to help the ears stand. So any knid of bone or chew toy.

I also massaged my pups ears with my thumbs to help increase circulation.


----------



## LadyHawk

I always gave my pups a vitamin in the morning- though I never had any issues with ears........... \time lways proved to be the necessary ingredient........


----------



## gsdlove212

I have hear knoxx gelatin, but never tried it myself. All my girls ears have come up on their own.


----------



## Northof60

I have heard and tried knoxx with Kiah. It didn't help at all and my vet fell about laughing when I told him. 

Somebody on this forum said Vitamin C. Be warned. Shepherds make their own. If you give them added Vit c, it can make them stop producing it naturally. 

Somebody else said to give Coral Calcium. Giving added Calcium to a puppy is not a good idea.

If you are feeding your dog well, they do not need any supplements at all. You can do more harm than good and, of course, you can't see the harm you ARE doing internally until they get problems with joints etc.


----------



## doggiedad

i've never messed with my dogs ears. i feed my dogs what
i think is good food. they have bones and various toys laying around
to chew on and play with. i've read that chewing helps with the ears going up.


----------



## triordan

we added 1 tbsp of yogurt a day when dresden was younger..i was paranoid about the ears..and yes i even added knox geletin and lots of marrow bones, his ears are up, but i can't say for sure if they wouldn't have come up without the other stuff.

have the ears come up at all?? dresden's started aound 12 weeks, one ear then the other, both down, one back up..its a roller coaster ride!! once he finished teething they both came up, about 5-5 1/2 months


----------



## crazyboutdogs

the raw bones also have calcium in them. i also heard alot about the knox gelatin.


----------



## wildwolf60

Try Clovite. That's what my vet always recommended, and it seemed to work fine, and they love the taste. It's a powder you mix in their food. I haven't had to use it in some years, as I haven't had a puppy in a long time, but they still sell it. Good luck!


----------

